# Technicality



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

The way most people think: X piece has Y musical attributes, therefore those are what makes it great.

How it seems to me: X piece is created to express a certain experience and change in outlook as a result, and for this reason music is created, using Y musical attributes as techniques to achieve an effect; what makes the piece great is this transfer of experience, and the technicality is not fully incidental but comes after the genesis of what makes the piece great.

I think most people see great pieces, and emulate the technical aspects, because they can handle those intellectually even if they're afraid or alienated by the artistic impetus behind them.


----------

